# أحترس من هذه الامثال الشعبيه الخاطئه -1-



## blackguitar (27 فبراير 2006)

*أحترس من هذه الامثال الشعبيه الخاطئه -1-*

*+الحب الزائف+*




*"الفقر لو دخل من الباب يهرب الحب من الشباك"*
*ومعنى هذا المثل ان الفقر يقضى على الحب *
*"ماتيجى المصايب إلا من الحبايب"*
*ومعناه انه كثيرا ما يحدث الاذى او الضرر للانسان ممن يحبهم*​*+++++*​


*1- **محبه ثابته: المحبه فى اصالتها عاطفه روحيه ساميه مقدسه تتميز بالثبات وعدم التقلب ولا تتأثر بالظروف الماديه التى يتعرض لها الانسان..." مياه كثيره لا تستطيع ان تطفىء المحبه والسيول لا تغمرها"(نش 8: 7)و "المحبه لا تسقط ابدا"(ا كو 13 :8)*
*وهى تتخطى العقبات و"تحتمل كل شىء ...وتصبر على كل شىء "(1كو 13 :7) وشعارها ان كان لنا قوت وكسوة فلنكتف بهما"(اتى 6: 8) وترى ايضا ان "لقمه يابسه ومعها سلامه خير من بيت ملآن ذبائح مع خصام"(أم17:1)*​
*2- محبه مترفقه:الانسان الصادق فى حبه يحرص على ان لايصدر منه ما يتعب من يحبه او ينغص عليه حياته إذ ان "المحبه تتانى وترفق"(1كو 13 :4)وحتى ان قام بتأديب حبيبه أو توبيخه فإن هذا يكون بهدف نفعه فقد قيل "أمينه هى جروح المحب وغاشه هى قبلات العدو"(أم27: 6)*
*أما ما يطب فى هذه الامثال فهى ليست محبه حقيقيه مسيحيه انما محبه زائفه *​​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 سبتمبر 2012)

حلو الموضوع ربنا يبركك​


----------

